
Beyonce's Clock: How do some people achieve so much? - sjclemmy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34952681
======
cmarschner
The Beyoncé example is totally meaningless. Being a member of the media elite,
she is also a product of her management. She gets her appointments and might
have to say yes or no, but that's it. She probably has a personal assistant
that does all her chores. She probably has an army of nannys and people who
take care of her house. For some of the things mentioned her main involvement
is signing a contract to make someone use her name. The real work for her is
in preparing new music, rehearsing songs and choreography, and staying in
shape. I also don't like the underpinnings of the article - that sacrifice and
hard work is always something to strive for. I'm totally fine with passion.
Obsession. Sacrificing for a greater goal, ok. But work as a goal by itself,
this seems like the wrong kind of value. It reminds too much on the old notion
of protestant/calvinist work ethic, which seems completely arbitrary. One
could also target "savoir vivre" or "la dolce vita" and start with a good
night's sleep. The brain will be thankful.

